# Todays show results...



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Well i entered Clover into the wrong section as an adult so she was disqualified as under weight of less than 10lb lol

Cam however did really well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He came 1st and got a challenge certificate and best or breed  he also came 2nd in the lop challenge  

Well done Cam you made me soooooooooooo blooming proud :thumbup1:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> Well i entered Clover into the wrong section as an adult so she was disqualified as under weight of less than 10lb lol
> 
> Cam however did really well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww WELL DONE! Thats brilliant ahhhhh how excellent... poor skinny Clover :lol: and I knew Cam was a hansome little darling !

Congratulations Fraggy!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

woooooooooooooooo what a little star!!!! (even if he has got testicles on his head) shot gun one of his babies! are u going to be getting him anymore wifes or just sienna? 

silly frags!!! I'm sure she wouldve won for the babies section the judges would have been completely won over by those big blue eyes!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

have u got any photos for us??


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I will be getting pics of him with his certificate cards tomoro 

ive got an opal doe coming


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

an opal  must resist!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

well done Frags and Cam!!!! 

I can see there being a fight over his babies now lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> well done Frags and Cam!!!!
> 
> I can see there being a fight over his babies now lol


IF he ever gets to have them lol Sienna is on a VERY strict diet at mo to help her concieve lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

woops did somebody let her eat too much


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Fingers crossed they hurry up, buzz wants a wife!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> woops did somebody let her eat too much


She came to me over weight, didnt realise how over weight she was until recently.

soon be nice and sexy slim again lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Ive tried putting Miffy on a diet, and always feel so guilty when she charges for my hand when I do feed her. Shes not massively fat but could probably loose 0.1-0.2kg I think. Shes defiantly got some flab round the sides of the neck. I'm in the process of slowly moving her on to excel light. What are u feeding Sienna? but its also harder to get her to exercize at the mo coz if I put her in the run during the day unsupervised she'll sit out in the rain and get cold, she doesn't understand rain


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Ive tried putting Miffy on a diet, and always feel so guilty when she charges for my hand when I do feed her. Shes not massively fat but could probably loose 0.1-0.2kg I think. Shes defiantly got some flab round the sides of the neck. I'm in the process of slowly moving her on to excel light. What are u feeding Sienna? but its also harder to get her to exercize at the mo coz if I put her in the run during the day unsupervised she'll sit out in the rain and get cold, she doesn't understand rain


A very low amount of pellets and a high amount of hay.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Miffy gets a shot glass of pellets once a day, it already seems so mean but think i'll just have to half it


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Yay go Cam!!! Knew he would do you proud!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yay big congrats very well deserved.


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

Congratulations, you must be proud of him!!
I don't understand the weight part, does this mean she weighs 10lb ?(I was imagining this as my son was this weight at birth!!)


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

lugee said:


> Congratulations, you must be proud of him!!
> I don't understand the weight part, does this mean she weighs 10lb ?(I was imagining this as my son was this weight at birth!!)


In French lops the min adult weight in a show is 10lb 

OUCH!!! you had a 10lb baby  my biggest was 7.14 lol


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

Ah, I see. For some reason I thought she must have been 10lb under. (I seen how big your other rabbits are lol, beautiful too).

Yes it was ouch lol, my eldest was only 6lb9, bit of a difference!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

lugee said:


> Congratulations, you must be proud of him!!
> I don't understand the weight part, does this mean she weighs 10lb ?(I was imagining this as my son was this weight at birth!!)


That must have been painful to say the least, I thought my sister was bad with her last baby. 8.9lb Friday night she had her!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow big children, congrats to ur sister aunt kammie!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> wow big children, congrats to ur sister aunt kammie!


Hehe, thanks although its a bit repetitive now she's on baby number 5!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ahhhh well done Cam and Frags!! bet your really proud!

And congrats Auntie Kammie too!! good news all round!

Oh, and I think I win with the biggest baby, my daughter was 8lb 13 and I am a very petit 5ft2 size 8 at the time


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> ahhhh well done Cam and Frags!! bet your really proud!
> 
> And congrats Auntie Kammie too!! good news all round!
> 
> Oh, and I think I win with the biggest baby, my daughter was 8lb 13 and I am a very petit 5ft2 size 8 at the time


Poor you thats all I can say!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Poor you thats all I can say!


And God bless the c-section is all I will say!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> And God bless the c-section is all I will say!!


Thats cheating!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow Big babies.... my son was 9.4llbs which is just over 4kg he was a bug baby which ended up in an emergecny c section lol as he seemed to have nestled himself deep in my tummy with no intentions of squeezing himself out lol! Lets hope this one goes more smoothly!


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

We seemed to have taken over this thread with birth weights lol, sorry! but anyway Umber my baby was 10lb and born naturally, so hopefully yours will be too. (If that's what your wanting!)


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Thats cheating!


it's not! it was an emergency and (close your eyes Umber) the epidural didn't work on the one side so I had to be put to sleep (not in the animal way obviously lol) so missed her being born :crying:

And it hurt for months after,, so there  :001_tt2:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

lugee said:


> We seemed to have taken over this thread with birth weights lol, sorry! but anyway Umber my baby was 10lb and born naturally, so hopefully yours will be too. (If that's what your wanting!)[/QUOute]
> 
> Would deff like to have a natural birth if possible thats what im going for anyways lets just hope it runs smoothly otherwise the Drs intervene after you have a C section and give you another one to not risk the scar opening!
> 
> Wow I think you deserve a prize for giving birth natually to a 10llb baby! Your like my mum and granny bless them both. My mum was almost 11llbs and and I was almost 10llbs or just over cant remember and we were both born naturally although I was pulled out with forceps!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

all I can say is thank God for contraception!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> all I can say is thank God for contraception!!


Ditto! One day maybe.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

PMSL i dont mind the thread being taken over  

Ive had 3 sections  1st was a emergency classical C section (cut upwards inside) and that hurt like HELL it took about 6 months to recover from that!! other 2 were planned due to me not being allowed to have natural birth cos of the classical, i had to have them at 37 weeks  

Ive also had 2 natural births which were my eldest 2 and they were easy, 3 hours and 5 hours


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

Would deff like to have a natural birth if possible thats what im going for anyways lets just hope it runs smoothly otherwise the Drs intervene after you have a C section and give you another one to not risk the scar opening!

Wow I think you deserve a prize for giving birth natually to a 10llb baby! Your like my mum and granny bless them both. My mum was almost 11llbs and and I was almost 10llbs or just over cant remember and we were both born naturally although I was pulled out with forceps![/QUOTE]

You come from a big family! You have to remain positive, they say things are more likely to go wrong when your stressed. I read there is a very very small chance of a cesarian scar opening during labour and dr's are often over precautious. wow! Frags You must be like super woman with the rabbits and kids! I'm impressed! How old are your children (too everyone)? mine are 4 and 13 months.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

lugee said:


> Would deff like to have a natural birth if possible thats what im going for anyways lets just hope it runs smoothly otherwise the Drs intervene after you have a C section and give you another one to not risk the scar opening!
> 
> Wow I think you deserve a prize for giving birth natually to a 10llb baby! Your like my mum and granny bless them both. My mum was almost 11llbs and and I was almost 10llbs or just over cant remember and we were both born naturally although I was pulled out with forceps!


You come from a big family! You have to remain positive, they say things are more likely to go wrong when your stressed. I read there is a very very small chance of a cesarian scar opening during labour and dr's are often over precautious. wow! Frags You must be like super woman with the rabbits and kids! I'm impressed! How old are your children (too everyone)? mine are 4 and 13 months.[/QUOTE]

My lot are 17, 15, 12 and 4 (i have 4 children but 5 births but wont go into that).
lol yes 4 kids many rabbits and i also work nights, busy busy woman 

The classical C section has a high risk of tearing during labour hence why i had to have C sections 3 weeks early.


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

My lot are 17, 15, 12 and 4 (i have 4 children but 5 births but wont go into that).
lol yes 4 kids many rabbits and i also work nights, busy busy woman 

The classical C section has a high risk of tearing during labour hence why i had to have C sections 3 weeks early.[/QUOTE]

And I thought I was busy !!!!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

My gosh, i thought F was big at 8lbs 7oz, he was emergency c section after his heart rate dropped for too long. 

he is 3 now and enough of a handfull for anyone, i dont think i will be having any more for a while. although i would love to have a big family, but need to find a man first lol


----------

